# Whats For Dinner?



## smurfe (Feb 17, 2010)

A few of you know I really get into cooking so I thought I would post a few of the things I have cooked here. Some of these might be repeats as I know I have posted a few in the past but hey, it's yummy and I like to look at good food. 

Shrimp and Grits


----------



## smurfe (Feb 17, 2010)

Roasted Red Pepper Risotto


----------



## smurfe (Feb 17, 2010)

New York Cheesecake


----------



## smurfe (Feb 17, 2010)

Crab Cake with Roasted Red Pepper Cream Sauce (this was a pre-made crab cake. I have since found a fantastic home made crabcake recipe but have no pics of the home made cakes yet)


----------



## nursejohn (Feb 17, 2010)

Smurfe, look great. How about sharing those recipes? The shrimp and grits looks wonderful, John.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 17, 2010)

Think I have posted this before but here is Puerco Guisado with Mexican rice, Jicama Slaw, and Re-fried Beans. A house favorite here!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 17, 2010)

Yum!


----------



## Dean (Feb 17, 2010)

great, I saw this thread on an empty stomach! Breakfast here I come!


----------



## moto-girl (Feb 18, 2010)

I seem to have misplaced my invite. He- he. All that food looks fantastic and is making me hungry!


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 18, 2010)

holy cow! shrimp and grits!!!!!!!!!!!!

two of my favorite things to eat...never thought of putting the two together..when you moving up this way


----------



## Waldo (Feb 18, 2010)

They all make me drool smurfe........I need a good recipe for some crawfish cakes if you have one


----------



## Brent2489 (Feb 18, 2010)

My wife would a good one for Chile Rellenos.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 18, 2010)

Waldo said:


> They all make me drool smurfe........I need a good recipe for some crawfish cakes if you have one



Waldo, take this recipe I use for crabcakes and just substitute crawfish. It ought to be very good. 

<ul>[*]1 pound lump crabmeat, all bits of shell and cartilage carefully removed[*]1 tablespoon Creole mustard[*]1 egg[*]½ cup mayonnaise[*]1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice[*]½ small red onion, finely diced[*]1 green pepper, seeds removed, finely diced (or use 1/3 red, 1/3 yellow and 1/3 green)[*]1 teaspoon finely chopped fresh cilantro[*]1 cup fine breadcrumbs[*]1 teaspoon salt[*]½ teaspoon black pepper[*]¼ cup clarified butter[*]½ cup olive oil[/list]
Instructions:


_This recipe also makes a wonderful stuffing for shrimp or mushrooms._
Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. In a large bowl, whisk together the
Creole mustard, egg, mayonnaise and lemon juice until well blended. Add
the onion, pepper and cilantro and mix well. Mix the salt and pepper
into the breadcrumbs, then add gently with the crabmeat.
Portion the crabmeat mixture into 16 round cakes about 2 inches high
and 2 inches wide. Dredge in breadcrumbs to coat lightly. Line a sheet
pan with parchment and dust lightly with breadcrumbs. (To cook later,
at this point, you may put the crabcakes on the pan and cover with
plastic wrap. Pierce the wrap several times to prevent the cakes from
getting soggy. Refrigerate.)
Heat the clarified butter and oil in a large sauté pan over medium high
heat. Sauté the crabcakes for about 1 minute on each side, until golden
brown. Transfer to the prepared sheet pan and bake for 5 minutes.

I normally make mine a hair bigger. I use a biscuit cutter for a mold and make them like 2.75" x 1.00" to 1.50" thick. Of all the recipes I have tried, this is the best. It came from Arnaud's, a world famous restaurant in New Orleans.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 18, 2010)

brent2489 said:


> My wife would a good one for Chile Rellenos.



This is the recipe shown in my pic. It was really good. It isn't the traditional deep fried Relleno's though. I actually liked these better. I do have a recipe around here somewhere for a traditional version from Rick Bayless. I'll see if I can find it. 

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/chiles-rellenos-with-tomato-and-avocado-salsa


----------



## smurfe (Feb 18, 2010)

My shrimp and grits is based on Bobby Flay's recipe. I had eaten some at a local restaurant one day and then I'll be darned if that night on Throw Down with Bobby Flay that they didn't have a Shrimp and Grits throw down. 

<h1 ="recipe-title">Bar Americain's Gulf Shrimp and Grits</h1>


Recipe courtesy Bobby Flay

<div ="recipe-summary clrfix">
<dl ="times"><dt>Prep Time:</dt><dd ="prep-time">20 min</dd><dt>Inactive Prep Time:</dt><dd ="wait-time">--</dd><dt>Cook Time:</dt><dd ="cook-time">22 min</dd></dl>
<dl ="level"><dt>Level:</dt><dd ="difficulty">Easy</dd></dl>
<dl ="serves"><dt>Serves:</dt><dd ="yield">4 servings</dd></dl>



<div ="recipe-">






<h2>Ingredients</h2>

<h3>Grits:</h3>
<ul><li ="ingredient">4 to 5 cups shrimp stock<li ="ingredient">Salt<li ="ingredient">1 cup yellow stone ground cornmeal<li ="ingredient">1 cup grated white Cheddar<li ="ingredient">Freshly ground black pepper<li ="ingredient">3 green onions, thinly sliced, for garnish[/list]
<h3>Sauteed Shrimp:</h3>
<ul><li ="ingredient">1/2 pound thick double-smoked cut bacon, cut into lardons<li ="ingredient">2 tablespoons pure olive oil<li ="ingredient">20 large (21 to 24 count) shrimp, shelled and deveined<li ="ingredient">3 cloves garlic, finely chopped<li ="ingredient">Salt and freshly ground black pepper[/list]
<h3>For the grits:</h3>

<h2>Directions</h2>

Bring 4 cups of the water and 2 teaspoons of salt to a boil in a medium
saucepan over high heat. Slowly whisk in the grits and bring to a boil.
Reduce the heat to medium and continue cooking until the grits are soft
and have lost their gritty texture, whisking every few minutes, 15 to
20 minutes. If the mixture becomes too thick, add remaining water and
continue cooking until absorbed. Add the cheese and whisk until smooth;
season with salt and pepper.


<h2>For the shrimp:</h2>


Place bacon in a medium pan over medium heat and cook until golden
brown and crisp and the fat has rendered. Remove bacon with a slotted
spoon to a plate lined with paper towels.
Remove
all but 2 tablespoons of the bacon fat from the pan and place back on
the heat. Add the olive oil and increase the heat to high Season the
shrimp with salt and pepper, and add to the pan with the garlic. Saute
until golden brown on both sides and just cooked through, 1 to 2
minutes per side. Remove shrimp to a plate. Reserve the garlic oil to
drizzle over the finished dish.
Divide
the grits among 4 bowls and top each with 5 shrimp. Drizzle the top
with some of the bacon-garlic oil (that the shrimp were sauteed in) and
sprinkle with some of the green onion.
What I do different. I don't use Shrimp Stock as I don't like shrimp stock. I just use lightly salted water. It might be hard to find medium grind corn meal and I have used regular corn meal, the same stuff you make corn bread with with great results. I can normally find medium grind at Whole Foods though. I like corm meal better than true grits as it comes out much smoother. I also do not drizzle the oil from the shrimp on the finished grits, I drizzle a spoonful of bacon grease instead. I found it much more flavorful. I normally chop much more green onion to as I really like the flavor. These always come out quite tasty.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 19, 2010)

smurfe said:


> Waldo said:
> 
> 
> > They all make me drool smurfe........I need a good recipe for some crawfish cakes if you have one
> ...








Thanks buddy


----------



## Laurie C (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG!!!! You are indeed the man. I bet your wife is a happy woman!


----------

